# Ver-se grego



## Sofia_Santos

Olá,

A expressão portuguesa "vejo-me grega para perceber" existe em espanhol?

Obrigada
Sofia


----------



## Vanda

Sofia, como ainda não apareceu ninguém, você poderia nos explicar o sentido da expressão?


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Sofia, como ainda não apareceu ninguém, você poderia nos explicar o sentido da expressão?


Pelo comentário da Vanda, já percebi que a expressão em causa não se usa no Brasil. 

A explicação pode ler-se aqui: http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=13994

Também gostaria de saber qual o equivalente em espanhol...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se eu entendi direito, equivale a "estar enrolado" no Brasil. Se for assim, eu usaria "estar liao/liado".


----------



## Nanon

Em alguns países usa-se coloquialmente "volverse un ocho".


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Então posso dizer "Me veo liada para perceber aquello"?

Obrigada
Sofia


----------



## Nanon

Outras sugestões: "Me cuesta entender aquello", "estoy enredada para entender aquello"...


----------



## 78Hel

Oi Sofia!

Cá na Espanha, não funciona ou de "estar liado" neste contexto.

Pode utilizar, por exemplo: "Me cuesta un mundo entender esto", "me cuesta horrores entender esto".


----------



## Antonio Cuestas

Boa tarde: "me vi *negro* para entender esto"
Antes se usaba mucho, ahora con lo políticamente correcto, quizás menos.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Antonio Cuestas

_Boa tarde: Ver-se grego_ en portugués sé que significa _experimentar grande dificuldade_.
Para lo que en español es "hacerse el sueco" en portugués está _fazer-se o desentendido_; p.ej. _Ele se fez de desentendido sería _" se hizo el sueco"_._
La pregunta es: en portugués, ¿podemos decir fazer-se o grego con ese sentido de hacerse el sueco (ele se fez de desentendido)? Creo que lo leí, pero fue hace tantos años... 
Obrigadinho¡¡


----------



## Carfer

Antonio Cuestas said:


> _Boa tarde: Ver-se grego_ en portugués sé que significa _experimentar grande dificuldade_.
> Para lo que en español es "hacerse el sueco" en portugués está _fazer-se o desentendido_; p.ej. _Ele se fez de desentendido sería _" se hizo el sueco"_._
> La pregunta es: en portugués, ¿podemos decir fazer-se o grego con ese sentido de hacerse el sueco (ele se fez de desentendido)? Creo que lo leí, pero fue hace tantos años...
> Obrigadinho¡¡



Não, nem nunca o ouvi nesse sentido. Aliás, é '_fazer-se (*de)* desentendido_' (no darse por enterado, hacerse el tonto, hacerse el sueco)


----------



## Antonio Cuestas

Obrigado, Carfer¡¡


----------



## sornavy

A mi se me ocurren varias(de más correcto a más vulgar) : 
-Pasé las de Caín para aprender eso
-Me costó un huevo aprender eso
-Las pasé putas para aprender eso


----------



## Orxeira

Outra expressão que vem dar na mesma é "pasarlas canutas"

"Nadie me persiguió, pero _*las pasé canutas*_. Mi padre era republicano. Yo era de izquierdas. Los dos habíamos sido condenados y encarcelados,..."

"Nosotros con nuestras bicis de 17kg _*lo pasamos canutas*_ en alguna que otra subida, y en mi caso tb en alguna bajada, sobre todo las del principio,..."

Aproveito para perguntar se conhecem alguma outra expressão equivalente no português do Brasil?


----------

